# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  اليكم جديد اجهزة echolink 26/02/2019

## saidagg

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليكم جديد اجهزة echolink * * 			Echolink Open Vu7 MINI 		
* Update Power vu * Fix Bugs الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * * 			Echolink Open vu 7 		
* Update Power vu * Fix Bugs		 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * * 			Echolink Open vu 9 		
* Update Power vu * Fix Bugs		 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
بالتوفيق للجميع *

----------

